# My shop in New England



## vascon2196 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hello everyone! Here is my little home away from home. My father and I built it about 6 years ago.














































(someday I'll convert my combo lathe/mill into separate units....someday.


----------



## vlmarshall (Feb 28, 2010)

Very cool.


----------



## ariz (Feb 28, 2010)

that little house is so romantic in the snow 

nice shop however, and that mill has the base waiting for it, make you a favor and marry them :big:


----------



## Maryak (Feb 28, 2010)

vascon2196,

That looks great, inside and out. :bow:

Do you have some form of heating. ???

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## RonGinger (Feb 28, 2010)

Where in New England? Looks kind of rural, like the view out my shop window.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Feb 28, 2010)

vascon2196  said:
			
		

> Here is my little home away from home.



I don't know what you all are on about. I see a fine picture of home. I'm still waiting for the 'home away from home' picture. ;D


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Feb 28, 2010)

Looks great! A place to get away from it all. Looks cold though...where's the chimney with the smoke drifting up?


----------



## hobby (Feb 28, 2010)

That's a real nice building you guys built,

I like how you have nice organization in your shop, looks real good..


----------

